# Treat Spots Galore!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Both Geddy and Sawyer's treat spots are waaay at the back... wouldn't have even known to look for them if I hadn't heard about them first here!

Fenway sure is lookin' cute (and happy) in that photo!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, that's impressive!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Lol, that's impressive!


Ha! I keep wondering if they will eventually take over his entire tongue. They get larger and larger as he grows. :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he want the treat to follow the dotted line. I've never seen them lined up like that before. Very distinctive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's going to be the treat fiend!!!! SO cute.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

You do understand that having so many treat spots that connect like that obliges the master to either give many treats or a very large treat.... that is definitely a contract that says "Sign on the dotted line".


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> You do understand that having so many treat spots that connect like that obliges the master to either give many treats or a very large treat.... that is definitely a contract that says "Sign on the dotted line".


LOL. Gotcha! Will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you sure he wasn't playing with a magic marker to make sure you can find the trail?

He's adorable.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the cutest treat tongue I've ever seen.....but, I didn't see any treats sitting on that tongue


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How cute!! Sam has one on the verrrry back of his tongue.. you only see it when he yawns big! I love the line down Fenway's tongue.. it's like an arrow pointing to his tummy for the treats


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

You sure can't miss with those treat spots. Very cute!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They DO grow! Starlite had just a tiny dot you could not see the last time I saw him, and now he has a decent one!


----------

